# 3 NEW BF (SQUONK) MODS & BF RDA'S - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape

Bottom Feeding is making a huge comeback on the vaping scene and Sir Vape has a nice selections of mods and rda's in stock for your interest.

MODS

THERION DNA 75W BF BY LOST VAPE




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-lost-vape-therion-bf-squonker-dna-75w


WRAITH 80W BF MOD BY COUNCIL OF VAPOR




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vc-wraith-squonker


Lost Vape Halcyon DNA 200 Squonker




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vc-halcyon-dna-200-squonker





Tobeco's Velocity V2 BF RDA





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-tobeco-bf-velocity-v2-rda

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

Sir Vape said:


> Bottom Feeding is making a huge comeback on the vaping scene and Sir Vape has a nice selections of mods and rda's in stock for your interest.
> 
> MODS
> 
> THERION DNA 75W BF BY LOST VAPE
> View attachment 65666
> View attachment 65667
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-lost-vape-therion-bf-squonker-dna-75w
> 
> 
> WRAITH 80W BF MOD BY COUNCIL OF VAPOR
> 
> View attachment 65669
> View attachment 65670
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vc-wraith-squonker
> 
> 
> Lost Vape Halcyon DNA 200 Squonker
> 
> View attachment 65672
> View attachment 65671
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vc-halcyon-dna-200-squonker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobeco's Velocity V2 BF RDA
> 
> View attachment 65674
> View attachment 65673
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-tobeco-bf-velocity-v2-rda




Order Placed!


----------



## Viper_SA

Will spare bottles and parts be available on the COV Wraith? 
@Sir Vape @BigGuy


----------



## muddathir

Hey i need some help i have started making my own e juice but the mod i have sucks im very limited on cash so i wnt to buy a rda .for my cuboid mini just wnt to know of its possible and wht would be the best.thanx


----------



## Raslin

Viper_SA said:


> Will spare bottles and parts be available on the COV Wraith?
> @Sir Vape @BigGuy



Good question, I would not buy another sqounker if the vendor does not have a supply of spares for it.


----------



## Sir Vape

Viper_SA said:


> Will spare bottles and parts be available on the COV Wraith?
> @Sir Vape @BigGuy



Yes we will be getting in spare bottles. It comes with a clear and black bottle in the kit. It is a new product so accessories will be a little while as they release them a little later.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Will you be getting spare bottles for the halcyon?


----------



## Vape_r

@Sir Vape @BigGuy


----------



## Lushen

Sir Vape said:


> Yes we will be getting in spare bottles. It comes with a clear and black bottle in the kit. It is a new product so accessories will be a little while as they release them a little later.



Just to confirm, does the bottle hold 5ml of juice only?
The CoV website says 12ml, so I am confused now. 5ml definitely wont cut it for a carry around device.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Just to confirm, does the bottle hold 5ml of juice only?
> The CoV website says 12ml, so I am confused now. 5ml definitely wont cut it for a carry around device.



It is certainly not a 5ml bottle... it's at least a 12ml bottle for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Should have had mine by now but still awaiting anxiously. Paid early Wednesday morning. Hopefully The Courier Guys will deliver before days end.


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Best combo ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

bjorncoetsee said:


> Best combo ever!
> View attachment 66217



Looking mighty fine there


----------



## Viper_SA

Only a few more hours before mine arrives. Already have a spare atty coiled and wicked in my work bag, with juice and a battery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

aaaand she's here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crockett

Vape_r said:


> Will you be getting spare bottles for the halcyon?


Bumping this question. @Sir Vape @BigGuy


----------



## Sir Vape

Crockett said:


> Bumping this question. @Sir Vape @BigGuy



Hey there

Sorry I missed your post. Yes we will. Waiting on a few items from Lost Vapes to get ready and will ship a batch of bottles with our order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Crockett

Sir Vape said:


> Hey there
> 
> Sorry I missed your post. Yes we will. Waiting on a few items from Lost Vapes to get ready and will ship a batch of bottles with our order.


Awesome - thanks so much.


----------

